# Prozac side effects



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i don't have any experience with prozac or prozac and dogs. however, any medication that seems to result in disturbing side effects in humans is reason for a serious heart to heart talk with one's doctor. i would expect the standard to be the same for dogs. sounds to me as though you did the right thing in stopping the medication. and i do think you need a consultation with the vet. may i ask if your vet is a veterinary behaviorist? they are specially trained with regard to the connection between animal behavior and physical/medical conditions. not that any one of them can possibly have all the answers, but a veterinary behaviorist (not just a vet and not just someone claiming to be a behaviorist) might be better positioned to answer some of your concerns.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He seems like such a young, immature dog to have to start down the Prozac trail. I would have him altered, you can do the pexy later with a teeth cleaning or something. A veterinary behaviorist is an excellent suggestion as well as continuing with training. Hopefully, he'll become more relaxed after he's neutered and more confident with training.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Probably not much help, but our previous guy was on prozac for severe separation anxiety.

I would have to say that it did not do too much for him physically. It made him just lay around all the time, and this was an EXTREMELY high strung dog. Also, I felt that it did zero to help the separation anxiety.

Eventually we just took him off of it. He wasn't himself, and it wasn't worth it for no improvement.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Mfmst, that prozac should be a last resort. I also agree you should go ahead and neuter so that hormonal distractions are taken out of the picture. 

I am not sure about the mode of action for prozac, but I do know that acepromazine which is commonly used for anxiety in dogs doesn't really relieve the anxiety it jus sort of makes them not care so much about being anxious. I used to use it for my GSD for fear of thunder with only limited success. I have since switched to Rescue Remedy for his thunder phobia and to ease his anxiety at trials with great success. It has worked well enough to get him to get out of the basement and even come outside for neighborhood 4th of July fireworks and has kept Lily from hiding in the basement on the 4th. RR is homeopathic and really relieves the anxiety more than masking it.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I agree with Mfmst, that prozac should be a last resort. I also agree you should go ahead and neuter so that hormonal distractions are taken out of the picture.
> 
> I am not sure about the mode of action for prozac, but I do know that acepromazine which is commonly used for anxiety in dogs doesn't really relieve the anxiety it jus sort of makes them not care so much about being anxious. I used to use it for my GSD for fear of thunder with only limited success. I have since switched to Rescue Remedy for his thunder phobia and to ease his anxiety at trials with great success. It has worked well enough to get him to get out of the basement and even come outside for neighborhood 4th of July fireworks and has kept Lily from hiding in the basement on the 4th. RR is homeopathic and really relieves the anxiety more than masking it.


How much RR do you give Lily? 3 drops? And do you put it on a treat or in her water? I recently got some RR to give my dogs before grooming and before thunderstorms and was not sure how much to use.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I give Lily four drops on a cookie for a start and then more if needed. She weighs 36 pounds. For Peeves I just squeeze a full dropper's worth into his mouth directly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just thought of another resource for those of you with separation anxiety problems. Get Patricia McConnell's little book called I'll be Home Soon.


----------



## Reb (Sep 2, 2014)

*dog prozac*

I don't know about dogs and Prozac, but in humans it takes 3 weeks to reach full effect, and often you see the bad side effects before you see the good intended effects. Plus everyone is different with different metabolisms, and that is why there are so many different meds. 

If there is a homeopathic method out there that works for your dog then I would use it instead of the Prozac or other prescribed medication. But anything that changes behavior is altering the brain chemicals. That is not necessarily a bad thing, in the case of relieving severe anxiety that is just what you want. 

Good luck with your stressed out pooch!


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughts. There are no veterinary behaviorists in our area so it would just have to be a phone or email consultation, I guess.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

That's the way I felt, that altering the brain if it is not working right might be a good thing, but then when there seemed to be some possible bad side effects I chickened out. I didn't want to take a chance on being responsible for altering his brain in a bad way that might be permanent!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Try the neutering first. I was going to add to my post that in many places, those specialists are not available. A good vet and experienced trainer may be all you need. I'm really sorry you're having this problem and the worries about medications. I try to keep in mind that my breeder doesn't think SPOO's mature until 2-2 1/2. Let us know how he's doing.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is highly irresponsible to administer drugs to a human without complete medical knowledge of the efficacy, side effects and interactions of the drug.
To administer such a drug to another organism needs further knowledge again. You risk the sanity and life of your dog by doing this!!!!!
Have your vet advise you in this. As for alternate treatments: Again they should ONLY be used with FULL knowledge of their effects on the organism involved. I AM SHOCKED AND DISAPPOINTED BY THIS ACTION!!! 
Eric.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would be just a bit wary of rushing into neutering a fearful dog - there is evidence that it can increase, rather than decrease, anxiety. I would look for a qualified behaviourist, even if it meant some travelling, or at the very least a qualified trainer with experience of behaviour problems. I think that sometimes it needs an outsider to point out the daily interactions we barely notice, but that have a huge impact on our dogs.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Clackman said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. There are no veterinary behaviorists in our area so it would just have to be a phone or email consultation, I guess.


If you don't mind me asking....what area are you in? We have a vet in this area that is not a certified behavioral vet however, she has an extended protocol she has developed for fearful dogs. Medication is an absolute last resort with her. I used her in the past when she was at a local practice. She was caring, conservative and respectful of my decisions. I have seen her protocol but not used her for that type of thing. She doesn't feel it appropriate to call herself a behaviorist as she has not completed the schooling but has a great interest in it and has done extensive research in that area.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our male Whippet is on Prozac and we have not seen any of these side effects. It is also not enough to help him through his fear during a trigger, like thunder, so he also takes Clonazepam when there is a stressful event. As with any drug, you must determine if the risks outweigh the benefits. It our case we had tried a number of natural remedies and other drugs to no avail. And this boy has seriously injured himself a number of times without meds or on the wrong meds, so we feel we have no choice even if there were unwanted side effects.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunny was put on Fluoxetine (Prozac generic) by the rescue I adopted him from, b/c he quickly became a vicious fear biter, due to his extreme fear of humans. It was either that or be put down, due to the viciousness of his fear biting (caused his rescuer 10 stitches in her hand). The Prozac didn't cure his fear, but it did stop the fear biting, which saved his life - literally. Since adopting him, we've continued the Prozac while working on building his trust with behavior modification. Fortunately, I don't see the side effects you describe. 

Eventually, I definitely want to wean Sunny off this medication, but for now, it's a necessary evil. BTW, one shouldn't take a dog off such a strong medication cold turkey, especially if they've been on it for awhile. They should be weaned off it gradually, since it's such a powerful, mind altering medication. It has to be handled very carefully to avoid causing even more problems.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Ericwd9 -- What are you shocked about, exactly? My vet prescribed the Prozac, I didn't just go out on my own and use some leftover Prozac!!! And as I said, after 4 days, I stopped it because of my concerns about side effects. Please let me know why you are outraged.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

fjm -- I have been worried about neutering too. From the research I have done online, it is not clear if it will improve or worsen behavior problems. It is so final -- once they are gone, they are gone (the testicles). On the other hand, it is very hard to manage a dog that has separation anxiety and is intact. One suggestion is day care for a dog who can't stay alone, but day care facilities will not accept an intact dog!


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

I am in eastern Washington state.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Arreau -- That's the thing -- you don't want your dog to injure himself or suffer from such extreme anxiety. I am not irresponsible like ericwd9 suggests -- I really care about doing the right thing for my boy. I am the type that has to thoroughly research and agonize about every important decision -- it's a curse!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Clackman...sorry I'm in SC so no help there. Would a pet sitter help at all? Maybe someone coming in to check on him & spend a little time playing fetch would burn some energy and alleviate anxiety? I would definitely crate him at any rate to ensure he would not injure himself or cause damage. My granddog has separation anxiety as well & I've found that Rescue Remedy along with stuffed frozen Kong's work really well for him.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you tried the Thundershirt?? I don't have experience with this situation myself, but, I have met many people in my area who use the Thudershirt for separation anxiety and other types of anxiety as well - they have had great success.

Good luck with your boy and hope he starts to improve.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Mitch ignores stuffed Kongs when he knows I am leaving him, because he is just focused on watching for me to come back. I haven't tried RR but think it would be worth trying. Adaptil didn't seem to make any difference at all.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Luce -- the Thundershirt, or even any harness, makes him act like he's paralyzed. He seems to think he can't move. Not sure the dynamic behind that, but thought it might be anxiety at having something on his body. Haven't tried it for sep. anxiety because I thought it actually created anxiety but not sure.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Clackman, I don't think many of us thought you pulled the Prozac from a human medicine cabinet! Sounds like you're trying your very best with your troubled dog - doing your own research in tandem with a vet and a trainer. Neutering is final, but your dog has reached his adult size and may not be the best candidate as a sire. He will be less threatening to other dogs, allowed to go to day care, and won't be distracted or amped up by the hormones. I would talk to the vet, if you haven't already, about whether it would make a difference.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I apologise. You did not mention the vet in your first post. I have seen too many cases of dogs medicated without due care. Some died. There are a lot of people out there who have too little respect for drugs and alternate therapies.
Eric.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Mfmst -- Thanks for your thoughts. I think it was just that one person that didn't understand about the Prozac. Everybody else was really helpful and really sympathetic. Just to clarify, I have no intention of using my boy as a sire; the decision about neutering is based solely on what would be the best for him health, behavior, and management-wise.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you can find a directory of certified applied animal behaviorists on line. several members reside in washington, though in the western part of the state. nonetheless, almost all have email addresses and someone among them may be able either to help directly or to refer you to someone closer to your location who can help.

there is also one american college of veterinary behaviorists member in the state of washington - of course in the seattle area. nonetheless, she may be worth contacting: All Creatures Behavior Counseling for Dogs and Cats. testimonials on her site look good.

and there's the american veterinary society of animal behavior, with a member's list that includes members in washington and well as in other countries. also worth checking out. 

there are so many important issues to consider. but there is hope. wishing the best for you and mitch.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wiz is neutered. I have no idea if him not being neutered would have made a difference, but being neutered certainly has not helped at all.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Clackman said:


> Luce -- the Thundershirt, or even any harness, makes him act like he's paralyzed. He seems to think he can't move. Not sure the dynamic behind that, but thought it might be anxiety at having something on his body. Haven't tried it for sep. anxiety because I thought it actually created anxiety but not sure.


Thundershirts work on accupressure points and I would suppose a harness would act in the same way depending on the fit. Thundershirts are only supposed to worn for short periods of time. I used one in conjunction with training, massage therapy, and touch therapy to work with my extremely fearful mini poodle Fannie. Using these along with a few key accupressure points to calm a dog worked for me. It just doesn't happen over night, it took two years to get her to a calmer state.

twyla


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The thundershirt did not help Wiz by itself, but helps a tiny bit in combo with the meds. We have also found white noise helps- so a fan going, a radio on...anything loud enough to block out any of the trigger sounds that set him off. Maybe leaving a TV on would help your situation.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, Eric. I thought maybe there was a misunderstanding


----------



## Reb (Sep 2, 2014)

Coincidently, I was listening to NPR today when they interviewed a woman who wrote a book about animal mental illness. She was very knowledgeable. Here is a link to her TED Talks transcript:
https://www.ted.com/talks/laurel_br...ss_means_for_us_humans/transcript?language=en

Basically she talked about mental illness in animals and medications, etc... She recommended seeing an animal behaviorist before starting meds.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

clackman's problem is finding a capable behaviorist. i believe she started out with someone supposedly certified who recommended at some point spraying her dog with binaca. vets can prescribe restricted meds, but a vet without serious experience in behavioral issues that run deeper than, say, normal potty training, can be as bad as the binaca prescribing so called certified behaviorist. it's very frustrating, but it is the same for the treatment of human illnesses. finding someone really capable among the licensed and certified is not always easy.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

reb, just returning to this thread to sing out special thanks for the link to the braitman interview. i finally managed to get back to it and it is primo stuff. i wish it could be a sticky here at pf, even though it is not poodle specific. braitman's experience is a fitting juxtaposition to the classical/operant conditioning modules. i'm not speaking of conflict here, but of the need to reach beyond those modules to deal with some issues.


----------



## Reb (Sep 2, 2014)

Patk, I'm glad you liked the TEDS Talk. It was fascinating to listen to on NPR and the transcript got to the meat of it all. Honestly, I think just about everyone who is around animals (pet, job, farm, whatever) should have to hear this.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Clackman, you may have tried this already, but I will throw it in anyway. Have you tried leaving a shirt or towel with your scent on it with him? Maybe the combination of a towel, rescue remedy and some noise will comfort him.

My heart goes out to you with this situation, I hope you find something or combination of things to help.

Just thought of this - have you tried altering his diet?? He could be reacting to something in his diet. Not all allergies are GI related, or skin related. Allergies could present with all types of conditions.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Clackman,
I am so sorry I may have offended you. I am very sensitive to some of the horrors I have seen. The most common have been dogs presenting with poisoning due to paracetamol excess. The resultant liver failure and death can be hard to take. I do hope the problems which would seem to come from previous mistreatment, will resolve themselves with your care and love. But like any child, permanent harm can have been done. Sometimes you have to let go, or confine the dogs for their own good.
Best Regards Eric & Gracie spoo


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, Patk. I may try to contact one of those people by phone or email. That's the problem about living in eastern Washington -- most specialists, human and animal, are on the western side of the state, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everybody, Patk, Reb, Luce, and Eric, for your several comments that I missed. I missed seeing pretty much everything on p. 4, that's why all I commented on was the lack of behaviorists in eastern Washington state. I will follow up on some of those resources and ideas you all mention on p. 4.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Clackman, sorry I cannot help in any way, shape or form as the only side effects to Prozac I know about are in humans.

I really just wanted to say how sorry I am that you are going through this :hug:


----------



## Clackman (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks so much, Manxcat. It helps to know there are so many thoughtful, kind people out there, who give much needed moral support, as well as lots of ideas and resources.


----------

